# What The Knicks Need To Do To Improve...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Trade Latrell Sprewell for Glenn Robinson and Ervin Johnson. Trade Kurt Thomas and Charlie Ward for Nick Van Exel. Sign Jerome James.


C-Jerome James/Ervin Johnson/Travis Knight
PF-Antonio McDyess/Clarence Weatherspoon
SF-Glenn Robinson/Shandon Anderson
SG-Allan Houston/Lavor Postell
PG-Nick Van Exel/Frank Williams/Howard Eisley


----------



## Speciali 7 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think the Knicks should try to sign Keon Clark instead. I just think that he would fit in better. If the Knicks do go through with all these trades and sign either Clark or James, the Knicks would definately be favored to win the East then. Lets hope that Layden decides to pull the trigger.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I just saw an article on RealGM that said Keon would prefer to play in Florida if the $$$ is right.

He must like the warm weather,I HOPE Miami signs him.

The Knicks need a C!:yes:


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Keon Clark shouldn't be even close to a priority in Miami because like Pat Riley said yesterday we need premiter players, swingmans. Sure, even getting Caron Butler's a big boost but our SF, SG, PG slot's are much weaker then PF and C in depth when you analyze it right? Right now we're only interested in Devean George, Donyell Marshall, Bryon Russell and Rodney Rogers.

Keon Clark isn't needed but if we have extra cash after we re-sign Jimmy Jackson, Rod Strickland and try to get a perimeter player then we'll talk about Clark, but after letting all that cash go what are the chances of going after Keon? exaclty!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Now that were talkn bout the Heat,Im gonna take this back to our board.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Even if we cant pull off the deal for Big Dog and Ervin J. Id love to keep Spree and just sign big Jerome James.


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

I seriously don't want NVE on this team. We don't need him.


----------

